# Plans for a 1 bale hay rack



## jodief100 (Nov 27, 2011)

I made this single bale hay rack for my goats.  It took about 2 hours and it cost me less than $20.  I scrounged all the wood.  If you have to buy the the cost will be around $40.  The biggest expense is the goat panel.  1 16' goat panel will make 3 hay racks.

The pictures suck because the light wasn't very good.  When I make another one I will try to get new ones.  

Materials Needed:

2 x 4

Quantity 4, 48" long
Quantity 4, 36" long
Quantity 5, 51" long

Goat Panel:

The goat panels I buy are 48" high.  The design uses the 48" height so you only have to cut one end.  If your goat panels are taller or shorter, adjust the 51" long 2 x 4's buy 4 inches for every four inches different the goat panel is. 

Cut two sheets 28" (7 squares) x 48" (12 squares).

1/2" plywood.  This can be thicker if that is what you have.  

36" by anywhere from 16" to 28"  

Fence staples, at least 2.  

Nails or screws, 2 1/2"  long.


Step 1:
Nail one of the 36" long 2x4's to two of the 48" long 2x4's with the top of the 36" long 2x4, 26 1/2"  from the top of the 48" long 2x4's.
Repeat for the other side.







Step 2:
Attach the two sides by nailing the 51" long 2x4's from the top of the 48" long 2x4's and in the center, setting on the 36" 2x4's.  Make sure the horizontal 2x4's are on the inside of the frame. _ **If you are using this with smaller goats, I recommend putting the longer horizontal 2x4's below the shorter ones**_






Step 3:
Attach the 5th 51" long 2x4 flat (wider side down) across the center of the frame, sitting on top of the 36" 2x4.  Make sure the center of the 51" 2x4 is in the center of the frame.






Step 4:

Set the goat panels resting on the top of the flat  2x4 in the center.  The tops will be resting against the horizontal 2x4's at the top of the frame.






Step 5:

Attach the goat panels to the flat 2x4 with fence staples.






Step 6:

Nail the remaining 2 36" 2x4's flat (wide side down) across the top of the shorter side of the frame.  This must be done after the goat panels are in place. 
Nail the plywood to the sides.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks so much Jodie for posting your design and it's step by step instructions.  This is definitely put away for the future.  

BTW, DH wants to know if you have a design for a Rain water retention system?   DH wants me to state he likes your construction practices and would really like to know what you think about rain water retentions systems.  We would be using our gutter water for our garden.  Nothing big.  

K


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a rain water retention system on my barn.  It was a quick throw together kind of project and I have some ideas for improving it.  The goat shed was designed with the idea of adding a water retention system in the future.  I can send him my really sketchy plans but I want to do some more testing with it before I put it out for public viewing.  

It is funny, I spent a lot of time and money getting a very fancy piece of paper called a "Mechanical Design Engineering Degree" and was disappointed the entire time I was in college.  I learned far more about design working in my Granddaddy's shop as a machine operator and then tool maker then they ever taught us in school.  I am still learning about design with all of the work I do on the farm but things get better with every iteration.  My daddy is an engineer and feels the same way I do about working in the shop.  We bounce ideas off each other and hubby is an electrical engineer and he helps me fine tune and tweak things.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 27, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have a rain water retention system on my barn.  It was a quick throw together kind of project and I have some ideas for improving it.  The goat shed was designed with the idea of adding a water retention system in the future.  I can send him my really sketchy plans but I want to do some more testing with it before I put it out for public viewing.
> 
> It is funny, I spent a lot of time and money getting a very fancy piece of paper called a "Mechanical Design Engineering Degree" and was disappointed the entire time I was in college.  I learned far more about design working in my Granddaddy's shop as a machine operator and then tool maker then they ever taught us in school.  I am still learning about design with all of the work I do on the farm but things get better with every iteration.  My daddy is an engineer and feels the same way I do about working in the shop.  We bounce ideas off each other and hubby is an electrical engineer and he helps me fine tune and tweak things.


DH says, you aren't in that boat alone.  He went 2 years for Marine Engineering and Design.  Was never so bored and disappointed in his life.  

Best thing you can do is learn by "hands on".  The only thing DH ever absorbed out of college was the ability to organize.

Look forward to seeing your "tweaked" retention system design.  

K


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Nov 27, 2011)

What a great design! Now I'm gonna show hubby  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 27, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I made this single bale hay rack for my goats.  It took about 2 hours and it cost me less than $20.  I scrounged all the wood.  If you have to buy the the cost will be around $40.  The biggest expense is the goat panel.  1 16' goat panel will make 3 hay racks.
> 
> The pictures suck because the light wasn't very good.  When I make another one I will try to get new ones.
> 
> ...


I added some plywood across the bottom wheare the "V" is formed to make a traugh to catch the hay  droppings and also to feed grain if and when necessary.


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 27, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 27, 2011)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> I added some plywood across the bottom where the "V" is formed to make a trough to catch the hay  droppings and also to feed grain if and when necessary.


Great Idea!  Can we see some pics?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> I love it.


me too ..


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Nov 28, 2011)

I LOVE the design!!  I've already showed my dad and he's going to build something similar for my alpacas!!
Thanks for the awesome idea, they've been eating hay out of a milk crate... :/


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 3, 2011)

OK, don't get mad at me for making suggestions OK?  I'm not trying to horn in on your nice work.  (It really is great, by the way.)

I would have put a piece of goat panel on one side and clipped it on with snap hooks or  for the girls to get access from the side.  And because you can take off the side for easy access to clean it.  You can cut the goat panel in a V shape so it will fit in to the space.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 3, 2011)

I just use a wall mounted rack that looks like your Goat paneling except just spot welded together and screwed to the wall posts.


----------



## mangus580 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hmm I wonder if I could expand on the concept, and make something big enough for a round bale....


----------



## herd is the word (Feb 23, 2013)

great idea!!!!!!!! i am definitly going to use that plan!!!!


----------

